

Taking Netflix’s Vector Performance Monitoring Tool for a Spin - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/taking-netflixs-vector-performance-monitoring-tool-for-a-spin/?hn

======
billyhoffman
So the author has to use yum (a package manager), to install node's npm (a
package manager), to install bower (a package manager "for the web") to
install Vector...

wow

~~~
yen223
Welcome to the future!

~~~
jdubs
A future with out signed packages is a scary future.

------
tjbiddle
Anyone aware of what benefits this would give someone on a pure-EC2/AWS
platform over just using CloudMetrics?

~~~
imperialWicket
Per-second metrics and a (claimed by netflix) pluggable system for custom
metrics that's likely easier than pushing custom cloudmetrics data.

Some data from Netflix employees here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9339698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9339698)

------
jdrock
Any word on integration with Graphite?

~~~
ucsdrake
PCP's pmwebd can already export its metrics to Graphite.

[http://pcp.io/features.html#analyze](http://pcp.io/features.html#analyze)
[http://www.pcp.io/man/man1/pmwebd.1.html](http://www.pcp.io/man/man1/pmwebd.1.html)
[https://web.elastic.org/~fche/blog3/archive/2014/06/16/pcp-a...](https://web.elastic.org/~fche/blog3/archive/2014/06/16/pcp-
and-graphite-backwards)

